# NSLF2 Naruto Shippuuden Sprites



## Drehpehs (Dec 31, 2007)

Take a look at the sprites i have been making. They are in LF2 style. I am accually making a Mod.

Link removed WEBSITE
Link removed FORUM


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 31, 2007)

cool i joined to nice site will get bigger some time


----------



## Denji (Dec 31, 2007)

Those are pretty good! Nice job on the animated ones especially!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Dec 31, 2007)

very good nice job


----------



## BloodReaper (Dec 31, 2007)

*Good work, looking forward to new ones. Like to see a Hinata & Naruto one though. ^^*


----------



## The Boss (Dec 31, 2007)

this is awesome. <333


----------



## Yellow (Dec 31, 2007)

Interesting. I like some of them.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 31, 2007)

looks pretty kickass


----------



## Drehpehs (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad that you guys like it, there will be a release soon, and i will post a notice here when i release the mod.


----------



## Drehpehs (Feb 11, 2008)

Double posted~ SRY

THE RELEASE IS OUT! Download it at my forum. under the annoucement section. enjoy the mod...it is only the first version.


----------



## TekJounin (Feb 11, 2008)

They're awfully cute.


----------



## Tefax (Feb 11, 2008)

kewl!!


----------



## Hyuzumaki-Girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow cool!


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 12, 2008)

pretty sweet dude.


----------



## Drehpehs (Jan 22, 2009)

Just to announce that NSLF2 v1.2 is out. With New Characters, Map and Weapons


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 23, 2009)

nice job you did there

keep it up


----------



## Rinme (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice work : )


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jan 23, 2009)

Good job ^^


----------



## Peaches (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool! I like them.


----------



## Drehpehs (Jan 16, 2010)

NSLF2 1.3 is finally out after a long time. This is the link to the forum if you guys forgot about it: Here~

Enjoy~ =')


----------



## Mαri (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice job :s


----------



## Drehpehs (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's version 1.5B: Link removed

Finished it not long ago. Here are some videos regarding it. 

One of the new characters:
Link removed

One of the characters with new skills:
Link removed

Hope you guys like it.


----------

